# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Sonet - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*SONET*


Edhe në frymëmarrje ke zënë e troket
Idilë që buron nga damarët e jetës
Mimozë e këndshme -shfaqesh pulëbardhë në det
Josh ëndërrat gënjeshtare apo të vërtetës ?

Agut të dritës që vjen pas errësirës
Troket si drenushë që dridhet nga vrapimi
Inxhia e buzëqeshjes të del si ylber pas vetëtimës
Sytë t'shpërndajnë shigjeta pushtimi !

Aurora e shpresës më ndalet në hark
Hapërimi pikëtakimet i pret si kandil
Agori i fytyrës të merr zjarr për fill !

Dremis i heshtur si vjeshta - Ti blerim prej larg
Estradës së vetmisë si t'i kthej jetë
Fanarë i ndezur për dashurinë e vërtetë !

----------


## karremi

Shume e rremujshme, ngjan me nje hipnotizim; zhurma qe te mahnisin pa domethenie.
pastaj ketu eshte shperfillur nje veçanti themelore e sonetit qe eshte ajo e njembedhjete rrokjeve ne varg.
Gjykoni ju!

----------


## bili99

Rremuje  ne  shpirtin  e poetit,    elegji...dashuri  e  pavdekshme.....


me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## diviner

> Shume e rremujshme, ngjan me nje hipnotizim; zhurma qe te mahnisin pa domethenie.
> pastaj ketu eshte shperfillur nje veçanti themelore e sonetit qe eshte ajo e njembedhjete rrokjeve ne varg.
> Gjykoni ju!


Nuk di perse ngrihet pluhur ndaj cdo vertet suksesi,
eshte tradite, urejtje apo mos kuptim i fjales poetike, une vete shkruaj pikturoj dhe merem me artin skenik po kure lexova keta vargje verte u mahnita. urime dhe shendet kush e ka thure keta vargje.

----------


## ABytyqi

> *SONET*
> 
> 
> Edhe në frymëmarrje ke zënë e troket
> Idilë që buron nga damarët e jetës
> Mimozë e këndshme -shfaqesh pulëbardhë në det
> Josh ëndërrat gënjeshtare apo të vërtetës ?
> 
> Agut të dritës që vjen pas errësirës
> ...



Me te vertete kjo eshte poezi me plot kuptimin e fjales, te lumte ty qe e ke thure.

te tjerat qe lexova jane cilimish

----------


## Ra_ORA

poezi e mire, pervec fundit

*Fanarë i ndezur për dashurinë e vërtetë !*

tingellon shume patetike si parulla partiake... 
sigurisht nga me te mirat ketu

----------


## Rebele

Si burg akuarelesh me perngjau. Teper e embel per shijet e mia.

----------

